# What is your all time favorite picture of your dog?



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to share some of our all time favorite pictures of our dogs. 

I love this one of Katie and Amara. It just shows her personality so well. She's a clown and a sweetheart. The second one is my favorite of Dakota. She is such a water and fetch crazy dog, it's just so 'her'.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Right now I'm just loving this pic of Remy. I know it doesn't show off his face, but it is so HIM with that focus look out over the water.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are two of my favorites of Roxy and Remy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My all time fave pic... the moment Penny stole my heart. We went to see the litter when they were 4 weeks old.... the rest is history.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I included my favorite picture of Mikado my American Pitbull Terrier that has since passed. He was such a wonderful dog and I miss him each and every day.









I literally have 100's of photos of Vendetta I can do just about anything with her it makes taking pictures lots of fun. 








It was hard to choose for BaWaaJige I have lots of photos of him too and I love them all for different reasons. But this is just so him.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

this is my Meghan... gone to the bridge a couple years back.... Its not technically the best picture of her, but it has her sweet soft expression.... it is my all time favorite picture of any of my dogs....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So many great pictures! Il have to dig through all ... 5000? photos of Joey :\ LOL I have a few that come to mind...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's so hard to choose. I swear, Danny is very photogenic, but the others aren't so much.

Here is Danny looking innocent. He's faking.










Jasper when he was younger. He saw his reflection and spent close to an hour "talking" to the dog in the mirror, trying to get him to play.










This used to be Jasmine's hiding place when she got too overwhelmed with Jasper trying to play.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel very fortunate to have many favorite photos of mine. Choosing one is difficult. I have some in my signature though, does that count?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I have lots of favorites, these are just several of them. Girl on top left is my sweet Tess whom I lost a little over a year ago, picture on top right is Libby, Tugg and Raider, and bottom picture is of Tess, Libby, Raider and Rusty. Rusty and Tess are both gone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> I feel very fortunate to have many favorite photos of mine. Choosing one is difficult. I have some in my signature though, does that count?


I think so, they're fantastic pictures of your beautiful Goldens.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is such a great idea! I can't wait to see what everyone has to post! I am traveling, so I can't pick until I get back!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

not sure why Meir needed to be in the cat tree 









Kaelyn


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My all time favorite of Robbie is with my son at training, I will forever be in awe of the connection they created. Lilah's run at the ranch party has always been a favorite.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Shalva, the picture with pups just makes my heart happy! One of my favorites of Maya--submitted this to our vet's office for their pet of the month contest, and Maya won! I got a ten dollar coupon off my next visit


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

This is my first golden Tango.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I will have to upload when I get home...it is not working from this computer at work!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

2dogsandagrrl - that is one of the most precious pictures I have ever seen!  So cute!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

This has always been one of my favorites of when Cookie was still little. She had just jumped into a cold stream and then launched into one of the biggest zoomies that I ever saw. I have never seen a happier creature!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I have so many, but these are my top 2.


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

well, she's not a Golden(she's a 5-pound papillon) but these are my favorite pictures of her, I took all of them at the beach, the lighting was incredible, I have a really amazing one of the beach, but there's no dog in it

and without farther ado, here's Marcy!

I LOVE this picture of her!









I really wish she'd been looking at me for these two

















and then there's this one, because it's CUTE!










Edit! found another picture!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a couple...

The first one shows his silly side. The second one, I think, is probably my favorite one. It shows just how gentle Chance really is:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

It was so hard to choose. Even the worst picture I have taken of my dogs is the best picture when I am looking at it.










This is my Sunny with my grand puppy Tucker.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a hard one. I have so many favorite pictures of our dogs it's hard to pick one...

This is Henry. We lost Henry a few years ago to osteosarcoma. This picture was taken the weekend he was diagnosed.
This is my all time favorite picture of him.









This is Giggles. She was half brother to Henry. She died a year ago February to lymphoma. Here are a couple favorite pics of her.


















This is Nellie. She was Henry's half sister. She was a couple years older than Henry. We lost her in March at the ripe old age of 14 to, yep, cancer.



























One of my favorites of Barkley.









This is Pebbles' mother - she's not mine, but since I don't have a favorite of Pebbles yet, I thought I'd include her mother.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A few of my favorites are...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My favorite picture of Maggie is this one:










It was taken 2 hours after we got home with her...she was so full of fleas that I had given her a bath, and hubby wrapped her up in the towel and she fell asleep while he was drying her.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Love all the pictures 

I have a whole bunch of favorites but these two always make me feel all fuzzy and warm 

Austin (standing) was playing with his brother and then suddenly looks up at me smiling, like he's checking to make sure I'm there and saying "Hi Mom."









This other one, he looks like he is the most innocent pup ever, but is such a naughty guy in reality.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

With having 6 Goldens over the past 20+ years it is impossible to pick one favorite. But I will narrow it to three - all taken by me.
First one is April 2008 - Oriana and my grandson
Second is June 2003 - Lucy after passing her WC
Third is Sept. 1997 - Brandi & Keeper while hiking


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, these are the best pics EVER. Keep them coming everyone!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have many but I can narrow it down to 3 pictures.

For the few months I had all 3 of my Goldens (*Lyndi, Hogan and Liam*) together this is one I enjoy









This one of *Liam* when he was younger









This one of *Hogan*


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I can not pick just one. Here are four that show different aspects of Max's personality. Romping in the ocean near Pismo; chewing on a piece of firewood he picked-up while camping; posing in our backyard and looking innocent.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> and looking innocent.




:roflmao: Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow.... this is gonna be HARD.... ummm...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think my current favorites of both dogs are the ones in my signature. Tucker's profile and face are just so darn gorgeous! And it's hard to get a good picture of Tess, one where her expression is soft and relaxed. Sigh. We just all do love our doggies, don't we?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for a fun thread. It's soo hard to pick only one so I went with this one. Makes me laugh because it looks like Honey's got her eyes shut tight thinking, 'can't get water in my eyes'. My redhead is such a goofball!
Debbie


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay I found my fav of Joey 




























and of course the one in my siggie


----------



## vanessab (May 10, 2012)

*Callie*

It's so hard to choose just one or two...


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Two of Oliver


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

How many tennis balls were there? :--dumbfounded:





Jamm said:


> Okay I found my fav of Joey


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Joey Jax got 800 tennis balls for his birthday! Next year I think he's getting 1200... LOL


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep! haha 400 for his 1st birthday, 800 for his 2nd birthday, 1200 and so fourth...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my pictures are favorites...  

But I'll limit myself to three here...

Danny and his then baby bro... 










A couple months later...










And a month or so later...










And as a bonus (I know I said three) this is classic Arthur...


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't really have ONE that is my favorite but those are some of my favorite ones 





























































:wavey:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Love this thread! Here are a few of my favorites of Enzo.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex is a mischievous little clown so my favorites would have to be one where he's doing what he does best!



































So many great photos in this thread!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Okay I found my fav of Joey


my dogs would be in heaven.. holy cow...


Ninde'Gold said:


> Joey Jax got 800 tennis balls for his birthday! Next year I think he's getting 1200... LOL


just curious what does 1200 tennis balls cost and where do you but them in bulk LOL


Benita said:


> Don't really have ONE that is my favorite but those are some of my favorite ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful chocolate lab...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright time to show off my pups.

Will start with my golden since it's a golden forum LOL


Bailey looking focused.........actually she is just waiting for her sister to get the ball then she steals it when on land LOL









Bailey relaxing on the cool floor









Bailey proud she beat her sister to the toy









Doing what goldens do best..










What??? It's not a chew toy???










Top of the world with Dad =)...... and yes I had a firm grasp on her leash..









OMG Water!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

And since Benita posted her Chocolate I can't leave out my favorite girl, she is a daddy's girl. =)


Being spoiled at my parent's house while the wife and I were on vacation..









Out of all the sticks in the yard.. they both want this one...









Kona as a puppy with my wife.









Another puppy pic of Kona










This make me happy  Kona with me niece 










And lastly my lab and brothers dog. He is all bark which Kona caught on to pretty quick and isn't to phased anymore LOL


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

See this is why I shouldn't post pictures.. I take to many and can't just post a "couple" LOL


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

My favorites of Sierra..
the night we brought her home...








One of her first baths at our house...








Digging in the backyard...








The first evening with Lance as a trial sleep over...









Lance and Sierra snuggled in around my feet as I read a book...I could have just stayed there all day....








and my favorite of just Lance....he's such a show off...









and of course my avatar


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh, what lovely photos of everyone's dogs! Here are a few of my faves of Tucker.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

akgolden said:


> my dogs would be in heaven.. holy cow...
> 
> just curious what does 1200 tennis balls cost and where do you but them in bulk LOL [/QUOTE=akgolden;1710739]
> 
> Lol Well the trick is that every year I only buy 400 so they add up every year  I don't buy them from stores either.. only Kijiji so it probably cost me... $150 for 800 balls.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What great pictures! We have some amazing photographers!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Too hard to pick just one!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*A few favorites of angel Cody*

My heartdog, who would have been 21 years old on April 24th.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Some favorites of Finn*

The crackhead, now 9.5 years old, adopted from GRRR at 3 years+


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Jamm said:


> akgolden said:
> 
> 
> > my dogs would be in heaven.. holy cow...
> ...


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> I thought it would be fun to share some of our all time favorite pictures of our dogs.
> 
> I love this one of Katie and Amara. It just shows her personality so well. She's a clown and a sweetheart. The second one is my favorite of Dakota. She is such a water and fetch crazy dog, it's just so 'her'.


Thanks for starting this thread. It is so fun to see pics!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So many woderful Pictures.

This is my Favorite of Tuff. In his younger days before arthritis.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

AlanK said:


> So many woderful Pictures.
> 
> This is my Favorite of Tuff. In his younger days before arthritis.


Great pic. I did a double-take, though. If Tuff was just a bit lighter I would have thought it was my Tucker! Pretty much the same build, same tail feathers and same head!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love Finn's smile!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

this is Bauer..... Loves his ball and loves his water. Happy dog.


----------

